# Golfing.... whatta tink



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

would anyone be interested in a golf outing..... don't want to stress anyone out... just an idea... I am going to be on vacation till Friday but looking for some feed back... outdoors, sun beverages, power vehicles.... sounds like fun... whatta tink...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I might be up for it, plan it a little later this summer so we can get everything worked out. I'm a wee bit of a hack golfer, but i still have fun.

steve


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A golf outing would be fun. I'm certain everone would enjoy admiring my graceful slash at the ball. Course maps are useless to me, I always seem to be playing two or more holes at once. If I recall correctly I golfed once last year. 
Are you sure about this????


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I think it would be fun, especially if we made it like a scramble.
I only golf a few times a year, but I enjoy it in spite of my ineptitude, and a scramble is more forgiving to us hacks.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

What's golfing? Do you hit the fish in the head with a club?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No John, you bombard them with balls. Thars fish in dem dere ponds.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I've had an unspoken vow that golf (like wingtips) would NEVER be a part of my life.

_However,_ golf with YOU guys seems to resemble something a buddy in California used to call "Party Golf". A bunch of friends on a course with carts and beverages.

If it occurs on a day off, I'll give it a whack (or several hundred!)

I have no equipment and will probably be dangerous to be around....(kinda like at a M-N-G !)


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if ya need it, i got an extra full set of clubs, kinda decent too....

Steve


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Count me in too. Set a date,time,place and i will be there. Just a thought we should set something up in central mich so it splits the distance for some people. I know a decent little course in freeland that isnt to tough and pretty resonable prices too.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

theres lots of courses in the greater lansing area, including MSU's course that is actually one of the better ones in the state. I have to look up how much it is for non-alumni/students, for us its ungodly cheap, but we'll see what its like for the normal public, if i remember correctly, its reasonable also. There is also a golfcourse called signatures, that place supposed to be real nice (haven't been there yet, I'll check it out )

Steve


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like funto me! Anyone come up with a date and place yet?


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Sound like a plan. Need to get a weekend scheduled soon, however. Weekends are filling up fast!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds like fun to me, if its not TOO far of a drive. I will be coming from Southwest Lower Michigan. Its about 2 1/2 hours to Lansing for me. 

Let me know a date, it sounds like fun. I have only been to a couple of outings.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

How about somewhere in the Lansing area, fairly central location?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

If it was closer I would be interested, but there is no way I am driving that far home after putting my liver through hell on a golf course.


tubejig


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

just got back from vac with the boss.... so what would you guys say we approach the outing this way...

Date or dates that are good

General area you are from

after a few responses maybe we can get at better idea of time and place...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

opps forgot to post my suggestion...

not the two weekends surrounding 4th of July

any other times would be good

I was thinking anything within an hour of the city of detroit


----------

